# Brit sniper.



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2006)

By VIRGINIA WHEELER
and TOM NEWTON-DUNN,
Defence Editor

A BRITISH sniper waging war on the Taliban is so deadly he has earned a chilling nickname — The Man Who Never Misses.

The unerring Army sharpshooter has killed 39 rebel fighters single-handedly.

His marksmanship is so lethal that rumours have spread like wildfire through insurgents’ camps, causing panic and confusion.

The sniper — who The Sun is not naming to prevent him becoming a target himself — is a member of elite 3 Para.

Described by sources as “the best shot in the Army” he is responsible for over five per cent of the 700 insurgents killed by Paras since British forces returned to Afghanistan.

He is based in the wild Helmand province, where our troops launched a massive assault on the Taliban this week.

A source said yesterday: “This sniper is truly something else — a silent assassin.

“In the deadly terrain of southern Afghanistan, where guerilla warfare rules, he has been invaluable. The rumours are sweeping enemy camps that he is the man who never misses.”

The sniper’s actual toll is probably higher than 39 but the Taliban’s tendency to reclaim bodies makes deaths difficult to confirm.

His lethal L96A1 rifle has a range of 1,000 yards and is fitted with electronic sights and laser range-finders.

He works with a partner called a spotter, who locates the target and helps judge wind speed and distance so the bullet travels accurately.

Each day the pair risk their lives away from fellow Paras, taking up covert positions and often lying hidden for as long as ten hours at a time. Once the shot has been fired they need nerves of steel to stay concealed while Taliban rebels wielding rocket-propelled grenades and machine-guns desperately try to hunt them down.

The Ministry of Defence would not discuss the crackshot for security reasons.

But he is regarded as one of the most successful British snipers since World War Two.

Earlier this year it was revealed that the Army is creating an elite force of almost 700 snipers, with all 38 infantry battalions required to have an 18-man platoon of sharpshooters by 2008. It will be the first time formal sniper platoons will have existed since the end of the First World War in 1918.

The decision follows the success of British and US sniper teams who have killed dozens of terrorists on recent operations in Afghanistan and Iraq.

In 2003 Royal Marines sniper Corporal Matt Hughes killed an Iraqi gunman from 900 yards with a “wonder shot” in which he aimed 56ft to the left and 35ft high to allow for wind.

The bullet’s trajectory was calculated by his spotter after he studied the movement of dust in the breeze. And Irish Guards Sergeant Eddie Waring lay on a roof for hours to take out three Iraqis who were laying mines in Basra.

FOUR Canadian NATO soldiers were killed and ten wounded in separate attacks in Afghanistan yesterday.
Three died when rocket-propelled grenades were fired on troops working with local forces to improve security near the city of Kandahar. The other was killed by a roadside bomb. At least 34 civilians were killed or wounded in the day of violence.

The Sun Online - News: The Taliban Terminator


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2006)

To the 4 soldiers killed:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

> killed an Iraqi gunman from 900 yards



good God  although i don't think the value of snipers has ever really been in much doubt has it?


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2006)

_In 2003 Royal Marines sniper Corporal Matt Hughes killed an Iraqi gunman from 900 yards with a “wonder shot” in which he aimed 56ft to the left and 35ft high to allow for wind.

The bullet’s trajectory was calculated by his spotter after he studied the movement of dust in the breeze._

Now THAT, is amazing!


----------



## timshatz (Aug 4, 2006)

Pretty cool. I'd say, "That's my tax dollars at work" but it would be more like somebody else's Pounds at work.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 4, 2006)

At 900 yards, that bullet would have lost quite a bit of energy. I bet when it hit the terrorist, IT HURT LIKE HELL!!!!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 4, 2006)

evangilder said:


> _In 2003 Royal Marines sniper Corporal Matt Hughes killed an Iraqi gunman from 900 yards with a “wonder shot” in which he aimed 56ft to the left and 35ft high to allow for wind.
> 
> The bullet’s trajectory was calculated by his spotter after he studied the movement of dust in the breeze._
> 
> Now THAT, is amazing!




You're not kidding!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

syscom3 said:


> At 900 yards, that bullet would have lost quite a bit of energy. I bet when it hit the terrorist, IT HURT LIKE HELL!!!!!!



good i say........


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 4, 2006)

I seem to recall reading something on another site about this guy. He's incredible. Thank Christ he's on our side.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

evangilder said:


> _In 2003 Royal Marines sniper Corporal Matt Hughes killed an Iraqi gunman from 900 yards with a “wonder shot” in which he aimed 56ft to the left and 35ft high to allow for wind.
> 
> The bullet’s trajectory was calculated by his spotter after he studied the movement of dust in the breeze._
> 
> Now THAT, is amazing!


I agree Eric that is amazing! Great work from the spotter to calculate that and then a great shot to follow it up.


----------



## Chief (Aug 5, 2006)

Dude, what I'd give to have that kind of shot. Unfortunately, my eyes are starting to blur a bit. Not to mention that the closest I've come to firing a gun is the air gun I have next to my bed. 

_900yards shot, 56ft left and 35ft high. Just by looking in at the way the dust blew in the wind._

I don't know what you Brits are teaching them or feeding them. Just keep up the good work.


----------



## Jaws (Aug 11, 2006)

How about this guy?



> A world-record killing shot by a Canadian sniper detachment in Afghanistan could never have been made with the ammunition they were issued when they left Edmonton last winter, the triggerman said in a recent interview. The Canadian .50-calibre rounds have a maximum range of between 2,200 and 2,300 metres.
> 
> But the U.S. rounds, they discovered, "fly farther, faster," said Cpl. "Bill", a 26-year-old native of Fogo Island, Nfld.
> 
> ...


 


Killing shot made at distance of 2,430 metres


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 11, 2006)

Wicked shot alright, but it doesn't say as much for the Canadian ammunition, does it? Not that 2,200-2,300 metres is really anything to scoff at.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 12, 2006)

While it is impressive, it was the _second _shot. In some situations, the second shot will get you killed. 'nuff said


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 12, 2006)

An excellent point, but I'm still impressed. 2 1/2 clicks away from the target? Whew!


----------



## plan_D (Aug 12, 2006)

I bought The Sun the other day just for the story, the headline "Taliban Terminator" caught my eye. It's a good thing both Britain and the U.S are setting up dedicated sniper units. They've always been a valuble asset on the battlefield.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 12, 2006)

Agreed pD. Great shot though, in a way I'm surprised the Taleban guy didn't notice his bag being hit with the first shot but anyway still to get two shots more or less on target from that range is good shooting


----------



## trackend (Aug 13, 2006)

I like the Israeli method buzz about at 500ft with a drone and pop em off remotely on a tv with a mini missile.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 13, 2006)

Gotta remember the speed of sound is alot slower than the speed of a high velocity .50 cal slug... At that distance, u wouldnt hear the sound of the gunshot until the second bullet hit him (or damn near close)...


----------



## Jaws (Aug 13, 2006)

I read a detailed article on that shot here in Toronto. The guys said that the Taliban was so pasive after the first shot because they were "battle hardened veterans and probably been shot at before". The sniper said that the talibans were quite cool under fire.

Well, in this case that cool got him waxed.


----------

